
Ask HN: Which Chromebook to buy for parents? - sigmaml
I am trying to buy a Chromebook for my parents.  Usage mostly consists of search, GMail, Docs, printing documents, etc.  Screen size should be at least 14&quot;.  Thanks.
======
mattbgates
Originally my mom had the 11" but it was way too small for her eyes and has
since upgraded to the HP 14" which is far better. While I encouraged her to
get it to reduce her risk of spam and viruses.. she still manages to get a
"toolbar virus" or "extension virus" every once in a while.

I believe she had her Chromebook for 4 or 5 years before it just died... and
she ended up buying another one. Can't really complain.. 4-5 years for a
laptop that is used everyday is pretty good. I tend tog o through 1 every 2-3
years. But love it for its speed.

------
simantel
I always truest The Wirecutter for these kinds of things. They recommend [0]
the ASUS Chromebook Flip C302CA:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5G5PG2](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5G5PG2)

[0] [http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-
chromebook/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-chromebook/)

------
pravula
Acer's chromebooks are excellent. Choose IPS.

[https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/models/laptops/acerchr...](https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/models/laptops/acerchromebook15)

------
paulcole
Any particular reason you've ruled out an iPad Pro?

~~~
sigmaml
Yes, they cannot hold a tablet for more than a minute, or so. They also need a
normal physical keyboard to be able to type without too many mistakes.

Moreover, my father did not like the iPad because it was difficult for him to
navigate between multiple browser tabs, particularly with one or more of them
having Docs sessions!

